# Kleinste Fische und Pumpenkörbe



## AxelU (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe nur sehr kleine Fische im Teich. Die größten sind Notropis chrosomus und Macropodus ocellatus. Nun habe ich endlich meine lange gesuchten Traumfische erhalten. 30 Stück Elassoma evergladei und 20 Stück Elassoma zonatum. 

Hurra!!

Aber jetzt jehen die Probleme richtig los. Meine Osase Filterpumpe hat einen Filterkorb mit Löchern, die größer sind, wie diese kleinen Fische. Die passen da also durch. Dummerweise sind das Bodenfische, die jede kleine Höhle erkunden. Die Löcher im Filterkorb sind für die erst einmal interessante Stellen, die unbedingt erkundet werden müssen. Bevor die es dann bemerken, sind sie im Sog der 8000 ltr. Pumpe und landen ziemlich ramponiert auf dem Spaltsieb im Filter. Dort habe ich schon 6 Stück abgegriffen und zurück in den Teich befördert. Aber einige zappeln sich auch von Sieb runter und sind nun im hintern Schwammteil des Filters. Dort kommen die nie wieder raus, da ja nur der Weg duch die Schwämme zurück in den Teich führt. Raus fangen geht auch nicht, da die einfach zu klein sind für diesen verwinkelten Filterbereich.

Nun habe ich erst einmal feine Gaze über den Filterkorb gelegt. Das ist gar nicht so einfach, da der Korb schwer zugänglich ist für solche Bastelleleien ist. Die Gaze wird aber nach und nach angezogen und spannt sich stramm über alle kleinen Löcher. Ich hoffe, damit erst einmal den Weg für die Elassomas versperrt zu haben. Allerdings setzt sich die Gaze in wenigen Tagen mit Sicherheit zu und ich muss andauernd sauber machen und neu drüber legen, was immer eine abenteuerliche Aktion ist. Also irgendwie keine Dauerlösung.

Hätte jemand ein gute Idee, wie ich die Oase Pumpe für 3 cm lange Fische entschärfen kann?

Hätte außerdem jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Tierchen wieder aus dem Filter bekomme? Wobei ich nicht weiß wie viel es sind und ob die da überhaupt überlebt haben. Nur 1 einzigen habe ich definitiv da rein hüpfen sehen. Es kann also nur der 1 sein oder schon 30 Stück. Von oben zu sehen ist im Filter nichts. Das ist der der Fischgröße einfach unmöglich.

Mit allem hatte ich gerechnet, aber nicht mit diesem Problem!!

Axel


----------



## BerndD (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleinste Fische und Pumpenkörbe*

Die Fische haben aber schöne Namen!


----------



## Joerg (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleinste Fische und Pumpenkörbe*

Axel,
bei meinem Vater habe ich das ansaugen von "großen Teilchen" mit einem Vorfilter gelöst.
Es ist eine Art Patronenfilter, der im Teich schon die gröberen Teilchen festhält.

Der muss zwar auch gereinigt werden aber nach der letzten Erweiterung nur noch alle 4-6 Wochen.
Das würde auch den Filter enorm entlasten.


----------



## nik (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleinste Fische und Pumpenkörbe*

Hallo Axel,

Fische ist das Eine, die lassen sich auch über ein V2A-Ansaugsieb schützen, wie sie bei der Ansaugung von Brunnen benutzt werden. Das zieht allerdings sonst alles mögliche Kleingetier.

Bei meiner 2200l Pumpe in meinem 1000l-Teichlein habe ich schon viel Schaumstoffpatronen vorbasteln müssen um die Ansaugwirkung so zu verteilen, dass z.B. die Kaulquappen nicht in Mengen am Schwamm kleben bleiben und verenden. Bei mir ist das jetzt pflegeleicht, aber 4-fache Pumpenleistung ist eine Menge Schwamm. Weiters biologisch filtern brauchst du dann auch kaum mehr.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Nori (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleinste Fische und Pumpenkörbe*

Hallo,
ich hatte bis dato wegen der __ Molche im Teich einen Wäschesack über die Pumpe gestülpt - seit einigen Wochen verwende ich den Ansaugfilter von Naturagart - der hat eine Maschenweite von 3x3mm - der Schmutzaustrag ist nahezu gleich geblieben, uind es gab keine Opfer mehr bei den Molchen - ich denke mit 3x3mm müsstest du mit deinen Fischen auch klar kommen.
Du hast 2 Möglichkeiten diesen Ansauqugfilter zu montieren - entweder direkt auf dem Gewinde der Ansaugseite deiner Pumpe, oder du nimmst die Schlauchvariante des Filters (feine Ausführung - da ist auch ne Gewindevariante inclusive)
 - du musst lediglich das Gehäuse deiner Pumpe entfernen, oder du schaffst eine entsprechend große Öffnung im Pumpenkorb um den Vorfilter an die Pumpe anzukoppeln.

Hier noch ein paar Erfahrungen und Bilder dazu:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35725/?q=pumpe+molche

Gruß Nori


----------



## HAnniGAP (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleinste Fische und Pumpenkörbe*

Ich kann mir deinen Filter/Pumpe nicht so recht vorstellen  Mach mal Fotos. 
"Dort kommen die nie wieder raus, da ja nur der Weg duch die Schwämme zurück in den Teich führt." 
Vielleicht nen doofer Vorschlag aber: Alle Schwämme raus und sehn ob sie durchgespült werden.

LG Anni


----------



## HAnniGAP (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleinste Fische und Pumpenkörbe*

Mein Vorschlag damit niemand mehr rein schwimmt. 
 
Der Kies verdreckt zwar auch aber dann einfach die ganze Wanne raus und sauber machen.

lg Anni


----------



## AxelU (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleinste Fische und Pumpenkörbe*

Hallo Leute,

die Lösung mit dem Naturagard Vorfilter an die ausgepackte Oase Pumpe gefällt mir am besten.

Aber!!
Dazu müsste ich erst einmal wissen, was für einen Anschluss meine Oase Pumpe überhaupt hat. Das kann ich ja so nicht sehen. Also muss ich irgendwie an die Pumpe ran und die aus dem Teich holen. Die Pumpe steckt leider wunderschön in einer Steinböschung. Die da raus holen ist eine ziemliche Totaloperation an einer Teichseite. Da muss ich dann schon mit Badehose in den Teich rein und habe einige Zeit darin zu tun. Bei dem jetzigen Wetter eigentlich nur mit Neoprenanzug möglich, sonst überleben die Fische, aber ich nicht!! Ich schau mal, ob ich bei Oase sehen kann, was die Pumpe für einen Anschluss hat. Dann muss ich das entsprechede Teil von Naturagard auch erst einmal besorgen und wenn ich es habe, geht das mit der Badehose schon wieder los. 

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand hier, der schon eine Oase ausgepackt hat, welches Teil genau von Naturagard da dran passt. Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich sogar leibend gerne einen Schlauch an die Pumpe machen und den dann neuen Filtereinlauf an die tiefste Stelle im Teich legen. Den ziemllich weit oben hin zu legen war sowieso keine allzu gute Idee vom Teichbauer.

Im Moment sehe ich außerdem keinen einzigen Elassoma mehr. Ich befürchte, dass die meisten schon im Filter sind :-((.

Was habe ich mir da nur angetan??

Wenn ich ein bisschen zeit habe berichte ich Euch mal, was man alles mit so kleinen Fischen und der üblichen Teichtechnik an Problemen bekommt. Das fängt beim Schlammsauger an und hört beim Algen abkeschern auf. Nichts davon geht mehr so einfach weil immer die kleinen Biester irgendwo mit drinnen sind.

Aber davon später mehr.

Danke für die Tipps.

Axel


----------



## AxelU (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleinste Fische und Pumpenkörbe*

Ich nochmal.
Bitte haltet mich nicht wegen den folgenden Fragen für doof, aber ich habe noch nie irgendwas an den Schläuchen, Pumpen und Filtern meines Teiches selber verändert. Deswegen habe ich 0 Ahnung davon und stelle vielleicht ein paar unsinnige Fragen.

Also, laut Oase hat meine Pumpe auf der Saugseite einen 1,5" Anschluss. So weit so gut. Wenn ich da jetzt einen Schlauch anschließen will, sollte das auch einen 1,5" Schlauch sein. Ok, auch verstanden. Aber, wie kommt der Schlauch an den Sauganschluss der Pumpe. Da muss jetzt doch bestimmt noch eine Schlauchtülle drauf. Die muss ein 1,5" Gewinde haben. Aber ein Innen- oder ein Außengewinde? Oder ist der 1,5" Sauganschluss direkt ein Schlauchanschluss?

Also brauche ich vermutlich eine gewisse Länge Schlauch in 1,5" und eine 1,5" Schlauchtüllen mit Außengewinde oder Innengewinde (??) und eben den Naturagard Vorfilter fein mit 1,5" Schlauchanschluss. Dann kann ich meinen Filtereinlauf an die tiefste Stelle legen und habe meine kleinsten Lieblinge gerettet?

Kann das jemand mit seinem grenzenlosen Fachwissen bestätigen?

Axel


----------



## Christine (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleinste Fische und Pumpenkörbe*

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte. Bitte - Oase-Pumpe mit NG-Vorfilter und 1,5" Schlauch. Ich  hoffe, man kann das erkennen, sonst muss ich noch mal schauen, ob ich da eine bessere Vergrößerung habe.


----------



## AxelU (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleinste Fische und Pumpenkörbe*

Das klappt alles nicht!!

1.
Die Gaze über dem Pumpenkorb bildet natürlich ein paar Beulen und Blasen. Jetzt hat es eine Marcropode geschaft an irgend einer Ecke unter die Gaze zu kommen. __ Macropoden sind nunmal schlau. Aber wie bei einer Reuse hat sie dann nicht mehr raus gefunden. Als Oberflächenatmer ist sie dann natürlich unter der Gaze erstickt.

2.
Meine Pume hat ja noch ein Rohr zu einem Nebeneinlauf. Da hängt dann ein weiterer Filterkorb dran. Der ist aber so ungünstig unter eine Holzterasse plaziert, dass ich da nur dran komme, wenn ich das Wasser ab lasse. Je mehr die Gaze am Hauptkorb sich mit Mulm und Schmutz zugesetzt hat, desto mehr Wasser kommt über den Nebeneinlauf. Tja und anscheinen mit dem mehr an Wasser kamen auch wieder Elassomas an.

Also Gaze wieder ab, bringt nichts.

Jetzt habe ich folgenden gemacht.
Der Oase Filter hat einen breiten Wassereinlauf. Der spritzt im Bogen über die Auslaufkammer auf ein feines Sieb. Von dort läuft das Wasser dann auf die Filterschwämme. Den Einlaufstrahl kann man an die Pumpenleistung anpassen. Je nach Pumpenleistung kann man den mehr oder weniger "scharf" und damit weit einstellen. Den habe ich jetzt auf ganz schwach gedreht, so dass er das Sieb nur noch so eben erreicht. Da habe ich dann sackförmig auch noch meine Gaze davor gespannt mit Gefälle zur Auslaufkammer. Wasser spritzt hindurch und erreicht so das Sieb und die Schwammkammer. Schmutz bleibt liegen und muss täglich entfernt werden. Zappelnde Fische bleiben aber nicht liegen und fallen in die Auslaufkammer des Filter zurück und kommen von dort hoffentlich unbeschadet in den Teich zurück.

Das muss helfen bis die neuen Teile da sind.

Axel


----------



## AxelU (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleinste Fische und Pumpenkörbe*

@blumenelse/Christine

Hallo Christine,

kannst Du Dich erinnern, wie der Pumpenkorb zu öffnen ist? Sind da Schrauben von unten, oder von oben oder Clipse, die geöffnet werden müssen?

Wäre gut, wenn ich das vorher weiß. Dann weiß ich auch, wie weit ich das ganze aus den Steinen raus holen muss.

Danke.

Axel


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleinste Fische und Pumpenkörbe*

Hallo Axel,

wenn ich mich recht entsinne, waren da Schrauben.Ich hab aber auch ne Oase-Pumpe, da ist das nur eingerastet und wird durch die Schlauchtülle zusammengehalten. Ich hab den Korb aber noch rumliegen und kann morgen nochmal nachschauen.


----------



## Joerg (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleinste Fische und Pumpenkörbe*

Hallo Axel,

ich habe noch einen Oase Satelitenfilter im Teich liegen, der nie benutzt wurde.
Das ist ein Filterkorb mit ca. 3mm Schlitzen, der für eine externe Ansaugung der Pumpe verwendet wird.
Möglicherweise macht der für deinen Nebeneinlauf Sinn.


----------



## AxelU (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleinste Fische und Pumpenkörbe*

Oh Mann!!
Laut alter Rechnung habe ich eine 8000 ltr. Pumpe mit laut Oase Datenblatt 1,5" Gewinde. Bestand damals kein Grund daran zu zweifeln und eine im Teichboden versenkte Pumpe kann man auch nicht mal so einfach kontrollieren. Jetzt habe ich alles von Nauragart da und hol die Pumpe aus dem Teich. Was kommt zu Vorschein? Eine 16.000 ltr. Pumpe mit 2" Gewinde. Ist zwar teurer, als das, was auf der Rechnung steht, passt mir aber jetzt, am Samstag Nachmittag, überhaupt nicht in den Kram.

Gott sei Dank hat der Naturagart Vorfilter ein 2" Innengewinde und daran einen Verschraubung auf 1,5" Schlauch. Also Vorfilter direkt auf die Pumpe geschraubt und dann einfach das ganze vorsichtig im Teich versenkt. Sieht nicht schön aus, funktioniert aber. Und wenn tatsächlich noch ein paar Elassomas im Teich sind, dann kommen die da jetzt nicht mehr durch.

Axel


----------

